# Bed room over garage too hot in summer



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Fig. 7, last sentence, no vinyl above: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

If the sub-flooring is glued, go through the ceiling....Gary


----------

